# Wanted: winter hack



## magnatom (22 Jul 2009)

I'm looking for a road type bike to see me through the winter. Now having tasted the joy of my go-faster road bike, I absolutely hate riding my lump of a hybrid. However, being bad at cleaning (no time with kids) I really don't want to ride go-faster through the bad weather that winter will bring.

So I am looking for a road framed bike, possibly fixed (not too harsh as I have a couple of hills on my commute) to see me through the winter.

I am 5ft 10 inchs tall and my road bike is a 54cm frame (although up to a 56cm frame might be fine).
I have £150 to spend.

I realise that this will not get me a super light frame, and the finest components, but I need something to keep me at least moderately happy through the winter (reserving my hybrid for the icy, snowy days). 

So does anyone have anything to offer?


----------



## magnatom (26 Jul 2009)

Bumpy, bumpy.

Still looking!


----------



## Kirstie (31 Jul 2009)

Got a 56cm frame for sale - a Fausto Coppi Treviso. It's standard, not compact.

My other half is 5'10" and it came up slightly big on him but not prohibitively so, however, as it's for a hack it may suit you. 

It's in good condition, photo here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrmichaelwright/3007832907/in/set-72157608706181438/ 

You can PM me with an offer if you are interested but just so you know I am on hol for two weeks from 4th Aug.


----------



## magnatom (31 Jul 2009)

Kirstie said:


> Got a 56cm frame for sale - a Fausto Coppi Treviso. It's standard, not compact.
> 
> My other half is 5'10" and it came up slightly big on him but not prohibitively so, however, as it's for a hack it may suit you.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the offer Kirstie, but I'm after a whole bike. I'd love to have the time to build my own up, but time is limited with the kids. 

Looks a nice frame!


----------



## chris667 (1 Aug 2009)

How would you feel about something antique? Will still be totally reliable of course.


----------



## Tynan (6 Aug 2009)

it's a bike not a bloody race horse, ride it and maintain accordingly


----------



## Yellow Fang (6 Aug 2009)

I'm thinking of flogging my road bike. It's a gold coloured Ridgeback Genesis Day 01 with drop handlebars. It's a 56cm frame, though I've put a shorter stem on it. I'll put a picture up later if you're interested.


----------



## magnatom (9 Aug 2009)

Sorry guys. I forgot about this thread.

chris667, I like having the gears on the brake levers, if this isn't the case, then I'm probably not interested, but thanks anyway.

Yellow Fang, yes I might be interested. If you could post more details, and how much you are looking for, that would be great.

Tynan, with all due respect, comments like that aren't particularly helpful. I have a family, a mother suffering from a progressive form of MND, a busy job, and another kid on the way. I don't have time to keep my bikes pristine. If I was to ride my good bike over the winter, (a Glasgow wet winter) it would take its toll on the bike, meaning that bits would need replaced next year. Costly bits (i.e. ultegra). With a hack, that costs less than some of the bits on my good bike, I no longer need to worry, and save money in the long run.

I don't need to justify myself, but for the record I thought I would.


----------



## chris667 (9 Aug 2009)

Actually, my bike is a fixed gear. It's a 1950s Rudge.


----------



## magnatom (9 Aug 2009)

chris667 said:


> Actually, my bike is a fixed gear. It's a 1950s Rudge.




I might well be interested then. Post more details, purlees!


----------



## lordjenks (12 Aug 2009)

sorry to steal his thread but i would also be intrested in a hack for around the same price, i didnt want to crete a new thread, obviously magnatom gets first dibs on anything that is posted.
kirsty, how much for that frame?
and i really woundt mind downtube shifters
thanks all


----------



## SteveParry (17 Aug 2009)

See: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=41347


----------



## magnatom (26 Aug 2009)

Bump.

I'm still looking!


----------



## gogadjetgo (27 Aug 2009)

hi there. im selling my ambrosio bike, its got a sora group set and is only 10 months old. may be a little expencive if your only wanting to spend 150, was looking for 350. thought id let you know though, im in irvine aswell. 
Cheers


----------



## magnatom (20 Sep 2009)

Bumpity bump. Still looking!


----------



## MrRidley (20 Sep 2009)

If you get time pop along to the www.commonwheel.org.uk, it's in Bridgeton, (east end) i was in the shop on thurs, old boy Jim who runs it, has a few in there, it's one of those bike recycling shops, dont know how much, but you could always have a look.


----------



## magnatom (20 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> If you get time pop along to the www.commonwheel.org.uk, it's in Bridgeton, (east end) i was in the shop on thurs, old boy Jim who runs it, has a few in there, it's one of those bike recycling shops, dont know how much, but you could always have a look.


That's an idea Jim.

I'll see if I can set aside some time to pop over.


----------



## jay clock (20 Sep 2009)

> See: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/sh...ad.php?t=41347


This loks perfect for your needs. Cheap (very) and you can post abike for under £20 with parcelforce, getting a box from a bike shophttp://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=41347


----------



## magnatom (21 Sep 2009)

jay clock said:


> This loks perfect for your needs. Cheap (very) and you can post abike for under £20 with parcelforce, getting a box from a bike shop




Hmm. Looks a little small for me (I'm 5ft 10inch) and I'm not a big fan of downtube shifters!  Thanks for the suggestion though...I am a fussy bu@@er!


----------



## jay clock (21 Sep 2009)

Tom, if your budget goes up I am selling this Scott. Not really a hack, and I would need to post it, but size wise it would be ok. http://scottbike.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## magnatom (21 Sep 2009)

Looks a nice bike, but I'm sure it will be a wee bit above my budget.


I suppose I could stretch my budget to £200 if anyone has a reasonable second hand road bike to offload.

I think I will be needing a geared bike, as it looks like I will be moving a bit further away from work and have some more hills to cover. Fixed and hills in the winter doesn't appeal!


----------



## magnatom (4 Oct 2009)

Although I will be looking elsewhere, I am still open to offers on CC, so.....

bumpity!


----------



## gavintc (10 Oct 2009)

Mags, 

I have my alu Ribble winter framed bike for sale. I have recently re-built it up from the frame with Tiagra triple components and it has a new rear deraileur and chain. The cassette is pretty new. The brakes are 105 (they would not fit my new Kinesis). It takes full guards. The frame has horizontal geometry and I think it is 58 cm. The wheels are Shimano 500 with Prorace 2 tyres. I am looking for £250 for it.


----------



## magnatom (10 Oct 2009)

Ooh. I suppose I could stretch to £250. Nice bike as I remember. At 5ft 10 inch would it be a bit big though. What do you think Gav? (On phone at moment. Write properly later. )


----------



## Tel (11 Oct 2009)

Considering selling my hack. Had it for a fair few years and is a tatty frame was a Record Sprint originally, 501 aero space tubing has cheapish shimano gears (7 or 14) Ultegra octalink crank, 105sc hubs on mavic 190 rims, halfords carbon seat post, nice saddle, etc. Probably be looking for £120 posted.

The brakes need sorting though as I only have recess brakes, I've drilled the forks to take them but need an angle drill to get the back sorted. Also needs taping up.


----------



## Tel (11 Oct 2009)

Oh and it's a 21" frame which I think makes it 54cm.


----------



## Tel (11 Oct 2009)

Actuakky regarding the brakes it does have a centre pull hanger on the back (professionally added when my dad had the frame) and I still have the quite nice dia-compe centre pulls for it which I'll include in the sale. So it'll just need taping up then...


----------



## Tel (11 Oct 2009)

Sorry just got it down to take a picture and have decided to split and keep so only the frame and brakes are available now....


----------



## magnatom (14 Oct 2009)

Just to confirm, I am still looking. Gavintc's bike was too big for me and Tel changed his mind before I had a chance! 

My life is pretty hectic at the moment, so I don't have a chance to search for one, so if anyone on here has something...


----------



## magnatom (6 Nov 2009)

Bumpty, bumpty, bump! 

Still looking!


----------



## Tel (5 Dec 2009)

Doubt you're still looking but I'm trying to shift this Koga Miyata. 




Just needs cables, tape & pedals. Full spec on request. £150.


----------



## magnatom (6 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the offer, but I now have a Ribble winter bike being built for me, although Ribble are taking longer than they originally suggested....shocker!


----------

